# 

## grzes124

Witam,

Wraz z sąsiadem w najbliższym czasie będziemy chcieli doprowadzić lokalną drogę dojazdową do naszych domów do stanu, gdzie będzie można spokojnie dojechać sam osobowym.

Jak wspomniałem  droga jest lokalna o znikomym obciążeniu ruchem drogowym.

Obecnie droga jest utwardzona gruzami itp. Droga obecnie wystarczająca jest dla większych samochodów 4x4, czy maszyn budowlanych.
Dodatkowo czasami przejedzie nią sprzęt leśny.

Widziałem kilka realizacji w internecie wykonywania dróg utwardzonych z wykorzystaniem geokraty (geosiatki) w takich warstwach:
1. Utwardzona podsypka wyrównująca z piasku
2. Geowłóknina
3. Geokrata
4. Tłuczeń/kliniec itp.

Jak wszystko na obrazku wygląda to bardzo ładnie, pytanie jak jest w rzeczywistości.
Ktoś z was miał do czynienia z tym produktem? Jak jest z jego trwałością?

Na plus na pewno łatwość układania. Dużo można zrobić własnymi siłami i tym samym przyoszczędzić na robociźnie.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## End_riu

Jaki tam macie teren? Jak jest sucho geowloknina jest zbednym wydatkiem.
Na gruz daj kruszywo 0-63, a nastepnie 0-31. Kazda warstwe dobrze przejechac zageszczarka 1T i bedzie dobrze.
Przy malym spadku wzdluznym daj poprzeczny dla lepszego odprowadzenia wody.

----------


## grzes124

> Jaki tam macie teren? Jak jest sucho geowloknina jest zbednym wydatkiem.
> Na gruz daj kruszywo 0-63, a nastepnie 0-31. Kazda warstwe dobrze przejechac zageszczarka 1T i bedzie dobrze.
> Przy malym spadku wzdluznym daj poprzeczny dla lepszego odprowadzenia wody.


No więc tak.
Drogi do zrobienia na początek będzie ze 100m.
50m to stromy podjazd dochodzący do 14 stopni.
Jest to droga gruntowa prowadząca m.in do lasu, stąd też ciężkie sprzęty leśne. Droga zasypana gruzem budowlanym ujeżdżona/utwardzona. Na stromym podjeździe w tym momencie są płyty betonowe poukładane.
Dla sprzętu budowlanego w tym momencie więcej nic nie potrzeba, ale na osobówkę się to nie nadaje bo po pierwsze płyty są kiepsko/nierówne ułożone, więc samochód dostaje po zawieszeniu, a po drugie przy takim spadku płyty bywają dość śliskie.
Droga generalnie jest sucha, ale podczas większych deszczów sporo wody nią leci. Dlatego zastanawiam się nad geowłókniną.
Dodatkowo właśnie na odcinku gdzie duży spadek myślę o użyciu geokraty, która by dodatkowo wzmocniła drogę oraz zapobiegła by osuwaniu się kruszywa.

Ewentualnie jak pisałeś w innym wątku kostka betonowa, może być jakaś z demontażu, tylko roboty przy tym więcej.

----------


## forgetit

Droga jest waszą własnością, czy to droga publiczna? Coś mi się zdaje, że to drugie.

----------


## grzes124

> Droga jest waszą własnością, czy to droga publiczna? Coś mi się zdaje, że to drugie.


Własna.

----------


## End_riu

Na kostce bedzie rownie slisko co na plytach.
Jesli plyty sa dobrze polozone i podczas jazdy nie poruszaja sie, to proponuje wykorzystac je jako warstwe podbudowy. O ile jest taka mozliwosc.
Geowlokniny nie ma sensu stosowac w tym przypadku.
Kostke najlepiej zastosowac fazowana, bo ciezki sprzet zapewne spowoduje wykruszenia na bezfazowce.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## End_riu

Koszt m2 musisz liczyc od 50zl w gore. Zalezy od warstwy podbudowy jaka trzeba bedzie jeszcze zrobic.

----------


## forgetit

Przy takim dużym pochyleniu pamiętaj o dobrym odwodnieniu, żeby droga nie spłynęła na dół. Jeśli nie masz gdzie odprowadzić wody, zrób chociaż rów odparowujący.

----------


## grzes124

Dzięki panowie za informacje.
Pomysł aby użyć płyty jako podbudowę warty przemyślenia.

Co powiecie aby na tym stromym podjeździe zrobić dwa pasy z płyt JOMB/JUMBO pod koła samochodu?
Co do podbudowy z płyt, to można położyć na nie warstwę żużlu czy piasku, utwardzić, a później już warstwa docelowa?
Co do samej geokraty macie jakieś doświadczenia/przemyślenia? 

End_riu koszt 50zł/m2 to z robocizną, czy same materiały?

----------


## grzes124

Mam wrażenie, że temat trochę zacząłem od d...y strony.
Może pokaże wam jak to wygląda dziś, abyście w miarę możliwości doradzili najmniej kosztowne rozwiązanie.

Poniżej link do zdjęć i filmików przedstawiających obecny stan drogi.
https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=d2828...Gy3OS3uJ1Ue224

----------


## End_riu

Jak dasz piach na te plyty, to Ci splynie i kostka sie zapadnie.
Zeby to zrobic jak nalezy trzeba dac krawezniki po obu stronach drogi. Inaczej kostka sie rozjedzie. Mozna by probowac blokowac duzym klinem betonowym,ale ciezki sprzet go rozniesie w pyl.
50zl to same materialy mialy byc. Do tego koparka.

----------


## grzes124

Jakie więc rozwiązanie proponujesz, aby optymalizować koszty?

Generalnie ja widzę takie opcje.
1. Wyrównanie płyt - ciężko mi tu oszacować koszty, bo pewnie ciężki sprzęt trzeba by użyć.
2. Wykorzystanie płyt jako podbudowy - jak pisałeś jest to problem ponieważ podsypka pewnie najzwyczajniej w świecie się zsunie.
3. Wykorzystanie płyt jako podbudowy pod drogę betonową - droga opcja bo trzeba liczyć ze 100zł/m2
4. Ściągnięcie płyt, wyrównanie/utwardzenie terenu, geokrata (ok 15-20zł/m2) z 15 cm kruszywa 0-63, i na góre 10cm kruszywa 0-31. Pytanie tylko o trwałość drogi na geokracie. Ciężko znaleźć jakiekolwiek opinie dobre czy złe na jej temat.
5. Ściągnięcie płyt, wyrównanie/utwardzenie terenu i ułożenie kostki (10zł/m2) plus dwóch pasów z płyt jomb/jumbo. Ewentualne wykorzystanie płyt na warstwę dzielącą pasy z płyt ażurowych. Podkłady kolejowy mógłbym użyć jako elementy brzegowe dla kostki.

Która z tych opcji wg Ciebie będzie optymalna pod kątem jakości do kosztów.
Najtańsze było by chyba prostowanie płyt, jednak to nie załatwia problemu ich śliskości na wzniesieniu.

Osobiście byłbym za 4 lub 5 opcją.

----------


## End_riu

Bedziesz potrzebowal tam koparke na minimum dwa dni.
Pod kostke na podsypke mozesz dac siewke 0-6, ktora dobrze sie zbija,albo stabilizacje 5Mph.

----------


## End_riu

Kostke nalezy zblokowac cozwieksza koszty.
Nie znam cen plyt betonowych, bo wydaje mi sie to najrosadniejszym rozwiazaniem.

----------


## grzes124

Z tego co wstępnie patrzałem płyta jomb 100/75/12,5 cm to koszt ok 30zł/szt. Tanio nie jest, ale to tylko jako pasy pod koła na stromym odcinku.

M.in dzięki Tobie koncepcja teraz rysuje się tak.
podkład kolejowy - pas z płyty jomb (75cm) - płyta drogowa (100cm) - pas z płyty jomb (75cm) - korytko.

Jako warstwa wyrównująca pod płyty nadał by się żużel/szlaka czy lepiej jakieś kruszywo?

----------


## End_riu

A nie taniej bedzie zrobic pasy z plyt pod kola tylko?
Zblokowac je kruszywem z kazdej strony i bedzie to trwale.
Pod plyty wybralbym kruszywo.

----------


## grzes124

Na pewno taniej same pasy pod koła, ale ja chce wykorzystać tą płytę którą już tam mam, więc nie jest to dodatkowy koszt. Poza tym jednak obawiałbym się że na stromym odcinku kruszywo pomiędzy płytami z czasem, np przy silnych deszczach, mogłoby się się zsuwać/wypłukiwać.

----------


## ewka_so

U nas tłuczeń rozsypało na boki drogi dojazdowej po połowie roku ;/ albo mieliśmy fatalne wykonanie, ale źle dobrane warstwy, nie wiem sama....

----------


## grzes124

Dlatego m.in interesowałem się geokratą, ale ciężko znaleźć jakieś informację na temat jak się to sprawuję w dłuższym czasie.

----------


## End_riu

Przy ciezkim sprzecie moze byc ciezko z trwaloscia.

----------


## grzes124

Miałeś styczność z tym materiałem?
Z informacji które udało mi się znaleźć to geokrata często stosowana jest przy wykonywaniu dróg leśnych, po których od czasu do czasu jednak dość duże i ciężkie maszyny z drzewami jeżdżą więc chyba aż tak źle być nie może.

----------

